# looking for bait shop



## mcmahonm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

does anyone know if there is a bait shop in or around the portsmouth area


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

DMS bait shop in the greenup area may be an option. Also Big Cat bait shop on 140 near Wheelersburg has a big selection and good prices. Those are the only true bait shops around that I know of. A few places in Portsmouth sell nightcrawlers, but that's about it as far as live bait goes.

Big Cat - 778-1802
DMS- 1 (606) 473-9764


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Do any of these places sell shiners?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Big Cat does during the season, but I always call to make sure. The owner of DMS posts here. Maybe he can answer.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

That phone number for Big Cat is wrong. Does anybody have the right number, or are they out of business?


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

Big Cat Bait Shack is still open. I drive by every day. I am at work so I do not have a Phone book, but George, the owner, works at Worms archery shop out in Lyre. If you called there and asked for him and hes not there, they could probably give you the number for Big Cats. Hope it helps


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This time of year my #1 option is a cast net. Those river fish love em' and hit accordingly. Check out YouTube for techniques. You'll be throwing like a pro in no time.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> This time of year my #1 option is a cast net. Those river fish love em' and hit accordingly. Check out YouTube for techniques. You'll be throwing like a pro in no time.


PLEASE, make sure you do not return any unused bait to the river or any other body of water... It's one way to help contain Asian Carp.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Cat Bait Shack 740-778-1902
Everyone has been catching their own bait lately. That way you at least know what's around and what the fish are probably after. Mostly Shad right now, but the Sauger have been hitting White lead spoons (1 1/2 or 2 oz) and the Hybrids and White Bass have been hitting a lot of soft plastics and minnow like crankbaits. Channels, Blues and Drums on the spoons cast out into the current also on the spoons
Also Fishercreek Rick is the owner of DMS so you might send him a message to see what he has.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I was asking for my cousin, he gets Do-It molds from him. Thanks again.


----------

